# Satellite tv



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Was just curious if anyone could shed any light on satellite tv, I am looking at getting it installed and have been quoted various figures so unsure what installation/monthly fee's should be. Also I have been told that I can bring a sky box and card from the uk to receive more channels again not sure how this would work.

Thanks again 

Grant


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

duc748r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was just curious if anyone could shed any light on satellite tv, I am looking at getting it installed and have been quoted various figures so unsure what installation/monthly fee's should be. Also I have been told that I can bring a sky box and card from the uk to receive more channels again not sure how this would work.
> 
> ...


If you keep your subscription running in the UK then you can bring your box over here. You will just need a bigger disk, depending on where you are going.

You wont need to be connected to a phone line unless you have recently taken a sky contract with their equipment. If you have multi room then cancel it before you come.

You will need to keep they subscription up from a UK bank account and use an address of a family member, maybe without sky themselves

If you tell SKY that you have moved abroad they will cancel your account immediately, for they are not licensed to broadcast in Spain


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

duc748r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was just curious if anyone could shed any light on satellite tv, I am looking at getting it installed and have been quoted various figures so unsure what installation/monthly fee's should be. Also I have been told that I can bring a sky box and card from the uk to receive more channels again not sure how this would work.


Well installation prices will dep3end ona number of things like the size of dish you require, the type of dish, the type of LNB, the number of outputs on the LNB, and if you want any recivers or not. So unless you are clear in what you want, and not what they installers want you to have, then the quotes should be the same.

Free to air channels - no monthly payment - channels you can get with no viewing card - eg BBC1,2,3,4,itv1,2,3,4,5,skynew and about 150 others.

Free to view channels - no monthly payment required - but sky card required - eg Five HD, Motors TV, Pick TV, Sony TV, LFCTV.

Sky channels - sky card required - with monthly subscription...prices are the same as in the UK as it is a Sky UK subscription to anything from 20GBP (cheapest pack) to 96GPB per month (everything, sports movies, manure TV, chelski tv espn, hd).

Channels you will actually receive depends on where you are and the size of dish required. For example, in northeast Spain an 80cm dish gets everything 24/7. In Alicante even a 3.1m dish will not get all channels 24/7.

Strav has coverde the basics about the cards and boxes. The only thing to add is the multiroom policing is very "random" and some people get caught and get to pay the full subscription, others have been ok and are still getting everything on their £10 multiroom card...


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

sat said:


> Well installation prices will dep3end ona number of things like the size of dish you require, the type of dish, the type of LNB, the number of outputs on the LNB, and if you want any recivers or not. So unless you are clear in what you want, and not what they installers want you to have, then the quotes should be the same.
> 
> Free to air channels - no monthly payment - channels you can get with no viewing card - eg BBC1,2,3,4,itv1,2,3,4,5,skynew and about 150 others.
> 
> ...




I am assuming that even with the free to view cards you still have to have a sky box, and then anything else would then be through your sky card.

Well I may go down the route of getting it installed first and then decide upon monthly subscriptions etc, I only have sky back to record motorbike racing so will see how we get on to begin with.

Knowing very little about what I will actually require (type/size of dish) etc what would be a rough higher/lower price range so that any quote's I get I can work out if they are a good deal or not. Has to be said it's much simpler in the UK sky deal with everything and I got my instalation free and just had to give bank details for D/D.

Thanks for the help


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

duc748r said:


> I am assuming that even with the free to view cards you still have to have a sky box, and then anything else would then be through your sky card.:


Correecto.



duc748r said:


> Knowing very little about what I will actually require (type/size of dish) etc what would be a rough higher/lower price range so that any quote's I get I can work out if they are a good deal or not.


Approx 100 euros (80cm dish) to 1200euros (2.4m dish) for dish supplied and installed.



duc748r said:


> Has to be said it's much simpler in the UK sky deal with everything and I got my instalation free and just had to give bank details for D/D.


Thats as Sky discount the installations, and they contract people to do the job for them. Here thats not possible.


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

As much as €1200, that is a fair bit eh, I'd want it doing the washing up also haha. 

So how would I find out what size of dish I needed? Or will the person doing the installation know what would be required for the area/location of the property. 

This is all great info and greatly received, any times you have mechanical issues I'll be sure to return the favour


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Whereabouts in Spain are you settling down? Dish requirements vary, it's a big country!!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

duc748r said:


> As much as €1200, that is a fair bit eh, I'd want it doing the washing up also haha.
> 
> So how would I find out what size of dish I needed? Or will the person doing the installation know what would be required for the area/location of the property.
> 
> This is all great info and greatly received, any times you have mechanical issues I'll be sure to return the favour


Look at what any neighbours have got. Ask any local English who may already have a dish.

Best guess is to get the largest possible, then you won't be disappointed:eyebrows:


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

We are renting on the out skirts of torrox, about half hour up the coast from Malaga. 

Yeh I'll have a look at what the neighbours have, however with a price difference of €1100 I'll be getting the right one as that's a fair amount out the play toy's fund if unnecessary


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Just to add that if you have a UK mobile phone, make sure it is registered with Sky before you come here and bring it with you.
If you need to ring Sky, to reset your card, for example, the phone number shows up in their system and an attentive Sky adviser would take note of a spanish mobile number. So always use a UK mobile to ring them if absolutely necessary.
However, I assume that some installers here would do this for you if you went that route.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

When I have rung Sky in the past I have used Skype without a problem


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

stevelin said:


> When I have rung Sky in the past I have used Skype without a problem


And most of the time, that will be the case.
But playing safe when you have a system that has cost a lot of money makes sense.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

duc748r said:


> We are renting on the out skirts of torrox, about half hour up the coast from Malaga.
> 
> Yeh I'll have a look at what the neighbours have, however with a price difference of €1100 I'll be getting the right one as that's a fair amount out the play toy's fund if unnecessary


Most use a 1metre dish (ish) in that area of Spain & most have very poor installations (all that I have seen) but still get all the channels.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Think a 1.25m dish is about the min around there.

Note that dishes are measures horizontally...measuring the relflector only and not the surrounding outer rim ...and thats the official dish size.

So when I say 1.25, its 1.25 horizontally, and 1.35 vertically...yet some installers in Spain sell it as a 1.35m dish. Likewise the "1.9m" dish which is popular, is actually a 1.8m dish (even on the invoices from the factory, yet its advertised by many as a 1,.9m dish...as it sounds like you are getting more dish for your money!


----------

